# Mon ipod touch ne se recharge plus et n'a plus de baterie



## ZYG (8 Juillet 2010)

Tout est dans le titre je crois, voila mon problème, j'ai un Ipod touch dont la batterie a été complètement utilisé donc l'écran est noir quoi qu'il arrive (i a même pas le logo qu'il y a quand on est en fin de batterie). Et le problème c'est qu'il ne veut plus se recharger et lorsque que je le connecte a mon ordi iTunes ne le reconnait même pas. (enfin je dit qu'il ne veut plus se recharger j'en sais rien vu que l'écran est noir mais même au bout de 4 H de rechargement il s'allume pas) Donc je suis un peu désespérer. Je me suis balader sur les différents forums et aucunes des techniques proposé pour relancer l' Ipod (touch) ne fonctionne. J'en appelle a votre savoir, pliz help.


----------

